# Anyone familiar with this Scott's spreader?



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

I didn't know Scotts made a spreader so similar to a Lesco


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

they don't anymore. Now those are made and sold by the andersons. If it's for sale at a good price, I'd snatch it up quick.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

It's actually a really good price. Just waiting on the guy to respond to see if it's still available.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

MeanDean said:


> I didn't know Scotts made a spreader so similar to a Lesco


Here is the link for the Andersons thread with more info on the spreader or if you have questions about it.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know Scotts made a spreader so similar to a Lesco
> ...


Thanks! I'm familiar with The Anderson's spreader but I didn't know this same design came with other branding years ago.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

MeanDean said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > MeanDean said:
> ...


Were you able to buy it?


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


The dude is 3 hours from me and he's going to check shipping rates Monday.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Is this also an Anderson's?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Yes, or at least a variation of it. You can see the orange helix cone.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> Yes, or at least a variation of it. You can see the orange helix cone.


Thanks. It doesn't have the "edge guard" like the others I've seen.

Here are a few more photos...


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

It doesn't have the third hole shut off as well.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Think I'll pass on this one. Thanks for the input and knowledge!


----------



## Mets367 (Oct 9, 2019)

Guess what I bought yesterday? Yup, the one and only spreader this thread started with.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Mets367 said:


> Guess what I bought yesterday? Yup, the one and only spreader this thread started with.


Were you near South Carolina?


----------



## Mets367 (Oct 9, 2019)

I was last weekend but didn't see it pop up in my FB Marketplace till Thursday evening. Reached out to seller and had my best friend who lives on HH pick it up for me. He will figure out how to ship it to me in Indiana. Can't wait to see it up close. Have all winter to take it apart and build it back up. Yay me!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Mets367 said:


> I was last weekend but didn't see it pop up in my FB Marketplace till Thursday evening. Reached out to seller and had my best friend who lives on HH pick it up for me. He will figure out how to ship it to me in Indiana. Can't wait to see it up close. Have all winter to take it apart and build it back up. Yay me!


Congrats!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Mets367 
Awesome! Your gonna love that spreader.
Not to sound too dramatic but mine has been life changing!
Congrats!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Awesome, another member to the club. The whole assembly comes apart pretty easily to break down for shipping and replacing of parts. Parts are cheap and easy to come by with a phone call to The Andersons. Check out the Andersons spreader thread on here. I also have a Scotts branded one like yours. You're gonna love it
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7923


----------



## Mets367 (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks guys. I've been lurking for a cpl of weeks and basically memorized the Andersons thread already &#128514;


----------

